# Growing from seeds



## scarpone (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm sure this has been discussed more than once on this forum but I couldn't find any topics lately.

I want to start to grow grape vines in my backyard, I want to try to start it from the seeds of my grapes ordered this year. So I saved the seeds from my Sangiovese, washes them , through out any that floated in water and now are in my fridge in a back with damp paper towel. I took a few seeds out for fun and placed in dirt with a little water but the seeds don't seem to be doing anything. 

Any tips??? Or should I just buy a started vine.


----------



## codeman (Nov 24, 2016)

The seeds may have come from Sauvignon Blanc but they won't grow Sauvignon Blanc, they will by a hybrid. Maybe that hybrid will have better qualities than the mother plant but very unlikely.


----------



## codeman (Nov 24, 2016)

Grapes are a lot like apples in this regard. If you have a Honeycrisp apple the seeds within the apple won't grow a honeycrisp tree.


----------



## scarpone (Nov 24, 2016)

Good to know, should the seeds grow like anything else in dirty and keeping to damp/moist? I have tried twice placing seeds in a pot but haven't had any luck sprouting. Fertilizer ?? Etc... or a tip


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 24, 2016)

Best bet is keeping them in a plate between two paper towels. Keep them moist until good sprouts then move to dirt. Keep them moist. 

However, code man is right, who knows what they will be like. Might be great. A better bet is rooting a cutting. See if you can find someone in your area that has what you want to try. If that fails, depending on where you are you can get them by mail.


----------



## garymc (Nov 24, 2016)

My tip is buy a started vine. That way you know what you're getting. A seedling might have the best grapes ever invented, grapes similar to the parents, crummy grapes, or no grapes. You could mess with the seedlings for 3 years only to find out they are worthless. If you buy a vine of the variety you want and it's not a grafted vine, you can dig trenches a foot long and 4 inches deep and wide, lay a connected shoot from the vine in the trench with the tip sticking out, cover with dirt and a brick. It will root in a month or two during the early summer. Then after the roots are well developed, (in the fall) cut it loose from the vine and transplant while dormant.


----------



## Masbustelo (Nov 25, 2016)

The seeds might need a certain number of hours in the refrigerator in order to sprout. They might also need both total number of hours cold and the need to be frozen. Divide them into two groups and give them a few months before you try sprouting them. You have to fake a winter.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 25, 2016)

Masbustelo is correct. Grapes need a certain amount of chilling hours. Without it they germinate very poorly. With a lot of research and trial and error you can get some to germinate but like previously said 99.9999999% of the resulting grapes will be inferior to what you had to begin with.

Save yourself a lot of disappointment and buy the vines you need.


----------

